

TimesNewRoman on Your Résumé Is Like “Putting on Sweatpants for a Job Interview” - Errorcod3
http://consumerist.com/2015/04/27/using-times-new-roman-on-your-resume-is-like-putting-on-sweatpants-for-a-job-interview/

======
anigbrowl
Please submit the original article, per HN guidelines:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-27/the-
best-a...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-27/the-best-and-
worst-fonts-to-use-on-your-r-sum-)

As for the headline claim, I'm sure this is true for people who work in
design, but outside that field I seriously doubt TNR would prejudice anyone's
job application. The designer making this claim sounds ridiculously self-
absorbed.

